# Custom Hot Wheels Lowrider Bike



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey, fellas i was wondering if you guys could help me out a bit i was cleaning out some old stuff ive collected over the years and came across this custom hot wheels lowrider bike i bought back when i was a kid im planning on selling it maybe put it up on ebay but wanted to know if its a collectible and how much its worth? I did a little research on it and came across this link

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/lowrider-hot-wheels-custom-bicycle-75671590

If u guys know anything about it id appreciate the heads up thanks


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I know that I'd LOVE to have it.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Ive been looking a LOOONNNGGGG ass time for one of these


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bought one on ebay for 12 bucks


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bought one on ebay for 12 bucks



Ah G-looks its just junk then :uh: thought it might have had some value like my tupac action figures...


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

wanna sell it?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

http://global.ebay.com/Hot-Wheels-Lowrider-Bicycle/170666634730/item


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Got 2 of them if anyone is Interested. PM me.


----------



## Mario61904 (May 18, 2012)

*Lowrider bike toy*



Richiecool69elka said:


> Got 2 of them if anyone is Interested. PM me.


Do you still have the lowrider bike toys ?


----------

